# Alpine Touring Binding Comparison Chart



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 19, 2011)

I put this together for those thinking about getting a pair of AT bindings and wondering what's out there:

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/11/alpine-touring-binding-comparison-chart.html


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks... I am looking at new sticks and was really considering AT bindings.... probably stick with standards this year. Maybe next year, I might pick up some corresponding AT skis. My limit is 1 pr / skis per year.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> ....My limit is 1 pr / skis per year.



I have picked up 12 pairs of new skis in the past 7 years....:blink:


----------



## Nick (Nov 20, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have picked up 12 pairs of new skis in the past 7 years....:blink:



Holy crap! On this I was checking out at bindings at suburban sports yesterday. I ended up not getting them bc I'm going to end up doing 95 percent of my skiing this year lift srrved, most likely


----------



## bigbog (Nov 20, 2011)

As mentioned by quite a few here on AZ, Marker's _*Baron*_ fits the NE inbound/MEDIUM-outbound-skin-ascent pretty well.
Would like to see the max limit of burliness in that Onyx (G3)..


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 20, 2011)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> I put this together for those thinking about getting a pair of AT bindings and wondering what's out there:
> 
> http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/11/alpine-touring-binding-comparison-chart.html


Hey, you left out the PLUM Guide, possibly the best of the techies - 
http://www.fixation-plum.com/index.php?lang=en


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 20, 2011)

Added the Plum to the list. Thanks!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 20, 2011)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> Added the Plum to the list. Thanks!


And at $700, the Plum actually makes the Dynafit Vertical seem reasonably priced!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks for the chart.  i am getting a pair of barrons.  I might get a few earned turns in an a year at best,but having the flexibility to do so seems worth it!


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the Chart!

I just took a look at the new Salomon/Atomic binding and boy did they ever copy the Marker Toe!! I hope Salomon will test this system out better than they did the Quest Boot with tech plates.


PS: Avoid Naxo bindings they make your skis flex in a strange way


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 2, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> PS: Avoid Naxo bindings they make your skis flex in a strange way


Didn't Naxo go out of business?


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 2, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Didn't Naxo go out of business?


New ones are still being dumped at rock bottom prices. The Naxo rep is so bad skiers won't even buy them for a Benjamin.


----------

